# Audio de 4 vías supuestos ?



## DLO (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok. Hola a todos ! Bueno como lo indica el titulo y en la busca de mejorar día a día el sonido de mi sistema a 4 vías me he animado a hacer éste post para tratar de mejorarlo mas "no es que suene mal" solo que el otro día leyendo un poco sobre el teme de audio que siempre me es muy interesante ya que calculo que desde mis 12 años que empecé con el gusto por los bafles  y todo lo que tiene que ver con el sonido , poco a poco me fui haciendo de mas cosas y ya hoy en día con mis casi 41 sigo con mucho de lo que tenía de mas chico en audio hoy en día retro seria jajajaja. Bueno leyendo y viendo otras cosas me di cuenta que puedo mejorar mas todavía el sonido en mi equipo con lo que tengo sin darle uso, todo ésto sería posible solo con su ayuda, bueno ésto se me dió por delirio jajajaj bueno la idea es que a pesar de que muchos se van a reír jajajaja el crossover activo "si corta o divide las frecuencias , pero en lo que va dependiendo su rango, ya sea bajos ,medios y agudos ,,esto si es en 3 vías .

Yo creo que para mejorar la calidad sería bueno un crossover pasivo aparte por cada via mas que nada en la via "media que es la que mas frecuencias tiene " y algunos lo solucionan con un parlante de 10 o 12 y hasta 15" y un driver de 1 o 2" y todo esto sin crossover pasivo ,,,solo el crossover activo y nada en los bafles , a lo sumo una resistencia al driver , pero en éste caso el driver va a reproducir bajas y altas frecuencias al igual que el parlante por lo cual si se puede limitar ejemplo los medios a 800 Hz para no dañar el driver de 2" pero quedán medios sin reproducir o bien la parte de bajos va a estar reproduciendo parte del medio y lo mismo pasa entre los medios y los agudos...


Bueno la idea es no solo hacer los cortes con crossover activo si no que hacerlo mas que nada en las frecuencias medias y agudas tan bien con crossovers pasivos "por lo cual pido su ayuda "solo dispongo de tester , soldador y capacímetro , no dispongo para medir miliHenrios y mucha ignorancia 

Mi idea es por ejemplo :
de 25 a 90Hz los s-graves con parlantes de 18"
de 80 a 300Hz los mid bass
de 300 a 5kHz los medios
y de 5kHz a 10 a 16kHz los agudos


Para los low tengo 2 mt ev 18" , para mid bass 2 columnas 2x15" driver conector aparte o sea para 2 vias independientes , para medios tengo 2 bafles 10" con driver y 2 bocinas reentrantes , o sea 3 componentes para usar en medios y si hace falta hay 2 parlante de 10" mas y 2 drivers mas
para agudos 2 cajas con 6 piezoelectricos , 2 balas y 1 driver por cada caja , la idea sería armar por lo menos 1 filtro crossover para los mid bass , 1 crossover 3 vías para los medios , y 1 crossover 2 o 3 vías para los agudos , el s-low no me hago drama ya que tengo un crossover activo aparte que solo permite darle ganancia db +- ya que su frecuencia es fija de 40 a 90 Hz

Ahora las otras 3 vías estan con otro crossover activo aparte, cortes de crossover pasivos pretendidas por mi mid-bass de 80hz a 300hz 
en medios ,,,el parlante de 10" seria de 300hz a 900hz ,,,la bocina reentrante de 900hz o 1khz a 2,4khz y el driver piezo desde 2,4khz a 5khz ,,,,si tengo que poner un driver común tengo , y el agudo sería de 4 o 5 kHz las balas y driver piezo a 6kHz y de 6 a 10 o 16 kHz los piezoelectricos , o sea dentro de las 3 vías en los medios iría cortados en 3 y en agudos en 2 o 3 , para todo ésto se que está el cross activo , pero en medios no puedo bajar mas de 500 Hz por los driver y ni hablar de los agudos , por lo cual pido si me pueden ayudar

No se si soy claro con lo que trato de explicar o cuanto mas explico mas confuso es , los s-low lo dejo como están con el crossover activo y sin crossover pasivo ya que éste activo tiene su frecuencia fija desde 20 o 25 a 90Hz , me gustaría un corte algo mas arriba ya que según el genero musical está en su mayor tiempo inactivo y solo se escucha el temblor profundo en breves instantes , pero bueno que quede así y al aire libre lo conectaré a la salida del otro crossover activo para cortarlo a 100 a 200Hz , bueno acá la cuestión para los mid-bass doble 15" , la idea es una bobina y condensador para que arranque desde los 80 o 90 Hhz hasta los 300 Hz , en los medios  la idea era modificar unos crossovers de 3 vías pasivo que tengo y como este tiene graves ,medios y agudos , una ves modificado para : salida de la placa de medios, graves desde 300Hz a 900 o 1kHz conectando en éste el o los parlantes de 10"
medios desde 900Hz o 1 kHz a 2,4kHz conectando en éste la bocina reentrante , agudos desde 2,4kHz a 5kHz tengo para éste caso o bien 1 driver piezoeléctrico o 1 driver de 1"

Ésto no se si se entiende, sería la via de medios dividida en 3 por un crossover pasivo , ésto esté con su correspondiente potencia de medios conectada a otro crossover de 3 vías activo, solo es que deseo hacer ésto ya que los medios son los que abarcan un rango mayor de frecuencias  y si pongo un driver en medios es un tema o lo corto del crossover y quedan frecuencias perdidas o corridas a la via anterior o quemo todo , ahora los agudos en 3 vías pasivas , driver desde 5kHz a 6kHz , las balas de 6 a 7 o 8kHz , y los piezoeléctricos de 8 a 10 o 12kHz , o sea que preciso un crossover pasivo de 1 via para los mid bass , 1 crossover pasivo 3 vías para los medios , medio bajo , medio , medio agudo ; 1 crossover pasivo 3 vías para los agudos , agudos , super agudos , hiper agudos "o no se como seria" jajajaja , bueno espero algo no tan esaco ni quisquilloso , el equipamiento es pro viejito y es para casa y algunas fiestas y cumpleaños en salones de 90 a 200 metros cuadrados

Ésto me puede ayudar , solo que no tengo para medir milihenrios , he visto que hay una tabla que indica la impedancia de las bobinas según los milihenrios pero no la encuentro ,tengo ésto :







un abrazo a todos y mil gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2020)

Primero: no es lo mismo un sistema HiFi que un sistema PA (el tuyo).
Segundo: no hay tal cosa como un mid-bass de 15". Eso es casi puro bass...

Lo que pretendes hacer es una mezcla sin sentido.

Queres HiFi, ok, analicemos que tenes y como usarlo.
Queres PA, ok, analicemos como usarlo.


----------



## DLO (Mar 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Primero: no es lo mismo un sistema HiFi que un sistema PA (el tuyo).
> Segundo: no hay tal cosa como un mid-bass de 15". Eso es casi puro bass...
> 
> Lo que pretendes hacer es una mezcla sin sentido.
> ...


hola compañero
*Dr. Zoidberg*
lo que pretendo es mejorar el sonido e visto 15" y 12" en medios en sonido 3 vias  mid-bass es una forma de decir ,,,,,ya que con los 18" reproduciria los sub-low de 20 a 90hz y con los dobles 15" de 90hz a 300hz
despues los medios en 3 vias
agudos en 3 vias
las 3 vias de los medios como las de los agudos serian con divisor pasivo ,,,,,,
ya que por ejemplo si al las frecuencias medias en mi crossover activo las corto desde 300hz a 5khz los 300 hz queman los drivers y de 1k a 5khz en el parlante de 10" suenan no tan bien

el resultado seria un PA-HI-FI pero de alto power


SUB-LOW


LOW O MID-LOW


MID O MEDIOS


AGUDOS


----------



## Kebra (Nov 16, 2020)

La única manera de que eso tenga algo de Hi-Fi es con 5 litros de nafta, y un fósforo, la llama va a ser Hi y Fi. Lo único que podés hacer con eso es ruido, nada más. Yo no desperdiciaría tiempo ni dinero en eso. Mejor invertí el tiempo que ibas a tirar en eso leyendo el foro y adquiriendo los conocimientos básicos necesarios para poder evaluar correctamente un sistema de audio. Todos arrancamos de cero, y tuvimos éxito en nuestros proyectos luego de estudio, prueba y errores.


----------



## brewmaster (Nov 17, 2020)

Si yo fuese tu lo haria usando filtros activos L-R de 24db, son cortes "rapidos" o "duros" y luego bastaria con ajustar el volumen en cada ampli dedicado a cada rango de frecuencia para que no quemes ningun parlante.
 Ademas creo que 3 vias es suficiente; pero para lograr las 4 vías en el rango mas alto de frecuencias  agregas un filtro pasivo de 1er orden para conectar tus altas y listo. Para calcular el filtro primero determina para que frecuencias fueron construidos tus parlantes y  entonces haz el cálculo, de esta forma logras que cada parlante trabaje en su zona de "confort".


----------

